# Tired of squeaking struts on your MkII Audi TT? 034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts can help!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you sick of hearing squeaking noises coming from the front suspension and strut towers when driving over bumps? Are you getting ready to install lowering springs or coilover suspension, and want to prevent premature failure of the factory strut mounts? 034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts are the ideal solution engineered specifically to solve these common issues while providing improved handling and increased performance! :thumbup:

*Strut Mount, Track Density, MkV & MkVI Volkswagen, 8J & 8P Audi*



We're proud to announce that Density Line Strut Mount for MkV & MkVI Chassis Volkswagen and 8P & 8J Chassis Audi models are back in stock and ready to ship! *- Click Here to Learn More!*

034Motorsport's Density Line Mounts are the new standard in comfort and performance. Our mounts are redesigned with performance in mind, and manufactured from high-durometer rubber for increased performance and durability, without sacrificing comfort. Density Line Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, eliminating the slop associated with the factory mounts.

The Track Density Strut Mount is manufactured from 75 durometer rubber, which is approximately 50% stiffer than stock. The rubber is also fully vulcanized to the center cups to increase the lifespan and performance of the mounts significantly. The steel strut mount bodies have also been redesigned to cope with the added stresses of spirited driving.

The result is a significant reduction in deflection of the strut mount. These mounts will also eliminate the annoying "squeaking" sound often caused by the stock strut mounts when paired with coilover suspensions. Track Density Strut Mounts will only cause a minimal increase in noise, vibration, and harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mounts.






*Features:*

Manufactured from 75 Durometer Rubber
Rubber Fully Vulcanized to Center Cups
Eliminated "Squeaking" Sound Casued by Factory Strut Mounts
Reduced Strut Mount Deflection
Maintain Proper Suspension Geometry Under Load
Improved Steering Feel & Handling
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Strut Mounts
*Fitment:*

2006 - 2013 Audi A3 (8P)
2006 - 2013 Audi TT / TTS / TT RS (8J)
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 (MkV)
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos / Jetta / GLI / Golf / GTI / R (MkVI)
2006 - 2013 Volkswagen Passat / CC (B6)
2008 - 2013 Volkswagen Tiguan
2012 - 2013 Volkswagen Rabbit
*Replaces:*

8J0 412 331 / 8J0412331
1K0 412 331B / 1K0412331B
1K0 412 331C / 1K0412331C
*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Monday! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We shipped a lot of these out today to loving homes all over the world. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! These are a must-have with spring around the corner and lots of fresh spring and coilover installs happening soon! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :wave:

We have more new suspension and drivetrain upgrades coming to this platform soon! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! It was nice seeing many of you at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a similar product or preferred mount for the rear shock as well? I see there are several different oem mounts for this chassis. early oval bump stop type, and a couple different part number later round types..


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Is there a similar product or preferred mount for the rear shock as well? I see there are several different oem mounts for this chassis. early oval bump stop type, and a couple different part number later round types..


Not at the moment, unfortunately. If we end up releasing something, I will let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:

These are an absolute must if you're installing springs, struts, or coilover kits, and will improve suspension geometry and handling under load, while eliminating the annoying squeaking that is common when the rubber in the factory strut mounts separates. :thumbup:

*Mk2 Audi TT Performance Strut Mount Upgrade - In Stock Now!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We have quite a few track-driven Audi TT RS setups running these mounts with great results.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*MkII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Strut Mount Upgrade by 034Motorsport*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this week!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't forget the replace the worn Strut Mount Bearings while you're getting these installed! 

*8J Audi TT Front Strut Mount Bearings*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! We hope you all had a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Strut mounts and bearings are back in stock ready to ship!


*MkII Audi TT/TTS/TTRS Strut Mount Upgrade by 034Motorsport*



Don't forget the replace the worn Strut Mount Bearings while you're getting these installed! 

*8J Audi TT Front Strut Mount Bearings*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

If you guys like the *034Motorsport Desity Line Strut Mount Pair*, I'd highly recommend ditching your stock rubber rear trailing arm bushings in favor of our *Rear Trailing Arm Spherical Bearing Upgrade*. :thumbup: 








It's one of the best bang-for-the-buck suspension upgrades you can do for this chassis, next to a rear sway bar.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a new article up on our site, featuring MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R, using our
*034Motorsport Dogbone Mount Insert for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Sway Bar for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Front Adjustable Sway Bar End Links for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Subframe Locking Collar Upgrade for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Density Line Strut Mounts for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Catch Can Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bushing Kit for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Adjustable Rear Upper Control Arms for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
*034Motorsport Motorsport Engine/Transmission Mount Pair for MkVI Volkswagen Golf R*
Hope you enjoy the read! 

* MICHAEL'S RISING BLUE MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF R*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Installing new coilovers? 
Why install the worn bushing and bearing when you can upgrade and prevent squeaking! 
We have plenty in stock ready to ship! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hot off our CNC machines we just released our Subframe mount inserts!
*
Audi/Volkswagen vehicles equipped with Haldex AWD utilize rubber subframe bushings which deflect under load, causing the rear end to feel vague and loose, as well as leading to less-than-optimal suspension geometry and increased understeer. This precisely engineered billet aluminum insert kit is designed to fill voids in the factory rear subframe mounts, and limit subframe movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any perceivable additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. The result is a more refined, connected driving experience, as well as improved effectiveness of aftermarket rear sway bar upgrades and suspension components.

*Engineered to Fill Voids In Factory Rear Subframe Mounts
*Helps Maintain Proper Suspension Geometry When Cornering
*Reduces Rear Subframe Movement During Launches & Acceleration
*Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
*Virtually No Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
*Easy, Straightforward Installation

REAR SUBFRAME MOUNT INSERT KIT


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 

Any reviews to share? :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I see all the bumps, but does anyone here have experience with these strut mounts? Am I the only one who squeaks and chirps everywhere I go? I'd like some confirmation that these are the likely source of my squeaks/chirps. I need rear ones too if that's the issue.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

hey lazlo, do you have fronts(along with bearings) and rears in stock for the rs? 
things just started squeaking a couple weeks ago so i'm sure it's time to swap them out.

thanks
sean


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DrDomm said:


> I see all the bumps, but does anyone here have experience with these strut mounts? Am I the only one who squeaks and chirps everywhere I go? I'd like some confirmation that these are the likely source of my squeaks/chirps. I need rear ones too if that's the issue.


If you recently installed coilover or springs then it will be most likely the front strut mounts. A technician will be able to verify that so you get the correct part replaced.



smack_ttrs said:


> hey lazlo, do you have fronts(along with bearings) and rears in stock for the rs?
> things just started squeaking a couple weeks ago so i'm sure it's time to swap them out.
> 
> thanks
> sean


Hey Sean, 

Yes we offer the front strut mount as well as the bearing
034 Density Strut mount
https://store.034motorsport.com/strut-mount-pair-track-density-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html

Strut bearing
https://store.034motorsport.com/strut-bearing-mkv-mkvi-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html

For the rears, unfortunately, we do not offer anything. The only option for that would be oem.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

just to circle back on this, i has some pretty noticeable "clunking" going on up front. just swapped in new bearings and mounts(actually christian at 034 must have thrown a set in for me when we did the motor/rs500 swap since they were already upgraded but i installed the new ones anyway) and the clunking is now gone.
everything is back to normal and quiet. 
i am surprised that the bearings were only good for 35k miles though.

thanks guys for getting the parts out to me so quickly!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushings have been updated! They will not come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for rear adjustable control arms to get more camber? Well, look no further!
Features:
Billet Aluminum Construction - Anodized Black
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings
Approximately 5 Degrees of Camber Adjustment (-2.4 Degrees or +2.6 Degrees)
Adjustable in 1/36" Increments. Each 1/36" Corresponds to ~0.18 Degrees.
Dust boots now included!

*034MOTORSPORT, REAR UPPER ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


Facebook event 
https://www.facebook.com/events/1213223295433433/


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at? We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just thinking of Wuste [up]


*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

